# Ariens Sno-Tek leaking gas?



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

:realmad:

Sorry for starting a new thread, but...

Today while changing the oil on my Ariens Sno Tek, I noticed something dripping out near the choke/ prime/ key slot assembly, it was gasoline. I hopped under it, and primed it a couple times, and it started leaking again (only a couple drops). I need to get this fixed asap, because all my other blowers are... well.... not working at the moment (one doesn't even have an engine hehe). Do yall have any idea about what this can be? I know there could be hundreds of spots from where the fuel is leaking, but it looks like it coming from the top part of the carb (well at least I hope thats the carb) and dripping onto the ground of various cables and even dripping onto the hot of the alternator. I'm afraid to start it for fear of the fuel catching fire. What should I do? I'm tempted to take it to a shop, but am scared of the cost and time required. I have 3 very long driveways, and 2 short ones to do when it snows, so I need help!

Thanks for your time,
Tim


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

Check with your ariens dealer. I know they had an issue with them a couple years ago, they had a recall on the primer bulb and something else that would leak fuel. How old is your blower?


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

2009 when they were first introduced


----------



## Frozen (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Gas Leak*

Have you found resolution to this issue?


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nope. I'm just going to roll with it I guess... I moved some of the wires out of the way, so if it does leak, nothing shorts. Do you have a similair problem? I think they are great blowers other than the cheaply made transfer case in the auger. Haha that was kinda randompurplebou

Tim


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm not sure how old mine is I think it is an 08 or 07. So maybe this is a different problem. Can you tell were the gas is leaking from?


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't tell because of all the stuff inside of the "panel". 

Was yours leaking?


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

Mine leaked when you primed it, that's what the recall was for.


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wait, I thought the recall was for like 1998 ariens blowers? I googled ariens recall and nothing new came up? Mine leaks when I prime it and hell if I can get it fixed for free, why not?

Can you give me some info if you know any about the recall?


----------

